# Electric uncapping knife vs. uncapping plane



## Ted n Ms

Iv'e got to get another way to uncap my frames. It just takes to much time with a manual knife using hot water. Need advise on using elc. knife vs. uncapping plane.


----------



## max2

In the past I have used two knifes dipped in hot water and changed as they cooled off.

For the last few years I have used an electric knife and I'm happy with it - it is easy to use. In my case I over-ride the thermostate ( I prefer the knife not as hot) my manually switching the power on and off.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries

I found the electric knife faster than the plane, you can uncap a lot of frames with a good electric knife and uncapping tank. The plane I found expensive and bulky, plus on deeps I had to make 2 or 3 passes per side, I like the knife


----------



## MAXANT

I dont know why , but I love my uncapping plane! Easy and fast. I dont do deeps so no double passes for me.


----------



## MAXANT

Here is my wife doing a frame to give you the idea.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNvAmEIuf8g


----------



## KQ6AR

Sure looks faster than my knife in the video.
I'm impressed.


----------



## jdpro5010

The plane is my choice. When I first tried it I too thought it was too big and bulky. I have since found that to not be the case. I can uncap frames easier faster and without the arm discomfort that I get when using a knife.


----------



## max2

The plane definitely looks great and fast - It seems like there is a roller running along the frame? How does it work with Full Size frames?


----------



## JWG

It's much easier to lay the comb flat and draw the plane towards you across the face of the comb. (Hold it w. blade horizontal.) To support the comb you just need two sticks across the collecting vessel to lay it on.


----------



## max2

Sounds easy - I would love to see a video with the plane used on FS frames. I never heard of it before. I don't think it has made it to Australia!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

I bought one and used it to uncap my first honey which I then extracted in my 10/20 frame Maxant.  
I found it easy to use. It did take two passes on the deeps, but it wasn't a hardship.


----------



## max2

Adrian - can I ask you how many deeps you would generally uncap at a time?
thanks max2


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

Max, I uncapped 14 medium supers and 5 deep supers. I thought it went pretty well for my first time.


----------



## max2

Great! A lot of honey. I wonder if others will share their experince with a knife or plane?


----------



## HVH

If anyone else is like me then you must sharpen that electric knife first if you expect it to make it all the way through the end of your thumb and down into the bone. I usually have more control of the knife by drawing it upwards but a good slip across some brood comb can be quite memorable. Be careful. I think it would be more challenging to fillet the thumb with a plane.


----------



## rocky1

HVH said:


> If anyone else is like me then you must sharpen that electric knife first if you expect it to make it all the way through the end of your thumb and down into the bone. I usually have more control of the knife by drawing it upwards but a good slip across some brood comb can be quite memorable. Be careful. I think it would be more challenging to fillet the thumb with a plane.



I personally prefer a backhand grip with down stroke approach on the knife, it's much safer and it doesn't cool the knife as bad. And, yes... we do still break out the knife to uncap hivebody foundation occasionally. 

One must also keep the knife clean, it slides through the comb much easier. Put it on the wire wheel when you get done and clean the charcoal off of it. 

As far as over riding the thermostat, you might want to find a foot pedal off an old sewing machine to wire in there. Saves plugging and unplugging so much. Or turn your thermostat down, and uncap faster. The upstroke method mentioned by HVH works well to cool the knife, a downstroke works better to heat it up. 

The plane does looks nifty though!! I like that! How well does it perform on combs that aren't fully drawn, yet sealed, Max?


----------



## max2

I would like to know too - the plane looks very interesting - but it is Adrian who has the experience, not me. I'm an Electric knife bloke. I have not so far cut myself, but burned - yes!! I could adjust the Thermostate but at this point have a simple hand switch next to me. Pretty easy and quick.


----------



## rocky1

My apologies Max... It was Maxant's post with video link, on the previous page, I was thinking about.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

I think the Electric Uncapping Plane is going on the Christmas list if not sooner. Looks from the video to work great. Still want to hear more from others before plunking down the scratch.


http://www.maxantindustries.com/uncapping.html

___________________________________
I want to die peacefully in my sleep, like my grandfather, not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car.


----------



## MAXANT

What is nice about our uncapping plane is you can adjust the blade to your desired cutting depth. For me, I like to bring the blade out about 1/16 of a inch. I am not sure I understand what people are talking about when they say cutting their hand on the blade? That would be impossible to do with the uncapping plane? FYI most Beek suppliers sell our uncapping planes.


----------



## wildbranch2007

the plane is faster and easier than the knife. I do all of my new comb(did 65 med this year) takes a bit longer than using the cowens uncapper, but cuts off alot less of the wax, and your filters never have to be cleaned because no wax particles left on the comb. your thumb and first finger can get a bit tired if doing as many as I did and your right wrist also but not as bad as with the knife. I can't/don't go as fast as the vidio, but they have a newer plane than mine. if I didn't have the cowens I would stay with the plane.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

MAXANT said:


> FYI most Beek suppliers sell our uncapping planes.


Well Dadant and Mann Lake don't. Which means I need to goto Ruhl in OR to save on sales tax and shipping. 

http://www.bee-outside.com/electricuncappingplane.aspx

___________________________________
Whenever I fill out an application, in the part that says "If an emergency, notify:" I put "DOCTOR."


----------



## Klaus

Hey ESB...better watch it...Christine in Olympia is looking for those sales taxes. :applause:


----------



## oldenglish

EastSideBuzz said:


> Well Dadant and Mann Lake don't. Which means I need to goto Ruhl in OR to save on sales tax and shipping.
> 
> http://www.bee-outside.com/electricuncappingplane.aspx
> 
> ___________________________________
> Whenever I fill out an application, in the part that says "If an emergency, notify:" I put "DOCTOR."


Beezneez in snohomish has them, would save you a bit in gas money Vs driving south


----------



## EastSideBuzz

Klaus said:


> Hey ESB...better watch it...Christine in Olympia is looking for those sales taxes. :applause:



That is exactly why I save all my large purchases for my monthly trips to OR. My extractor was my last one. I would rather give my hard earned money to BP than CG. The lessor of the two evils.



oldenglish said:


> Beezneez in snohomish has them, would save you a bit in gas money Vs driving south


Same problem as above.


----------



## Klaus

Roger that....I do the same.


----------



## oldenglish

EastSideBuzz said:


> That is exactly why I save all my large purchases for my monthly trips to OR. My extractor was my last one. I would rather give my hard earned money to BP than CG. The lessor of the two evils.
> 
> 
> 
> Same problem as above.


I kinda agree and have done the same thing myself, however spending $100 to save $5 is not going to cut it. If you go down that way on a regular basis and can either make it a side trip or part of a larger purchase fine, but the round trip takes a whole day and when I did it about two tanks of gas. It would have to be a whole lot cheaper for me to go that route rather than pay 8.6% sales tax.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

oldenglish said:


> I kinda agree and have done the same thing myself, however spending $100 to save $5 is not going to cut it. If you go down that way on a regular basis and can either make it a side trip or part of a larger purchase fine, but the round trip takes a whole day and when I did it about two tanks of gas. It would have to be a whole lot cheaper for me to go that route rather than pay 8.6% sales tax.


I save all my major purchases until I make my business trip to Oregon which happens once a month. I have to go once a month so it does not cost me anything personally and I get great personal satisfaction in making sure CG does not get her hands on it. 

As a matter of fact anytime you need something give me a shout and I will see when I am headed that way to pick it up for you. I do ML runs couple times a year also but, with the free shipping I do less.


----------



## Ted n Ms

Today i took the plunge and bought the plane from kelleys. Free shipping to the Mississippi Beek. assn. metting.


----------



## Nephidoc

I'm a total newbee so.....
I extracted 3 times this year. Twice for me and once for my Brother in-law.
I use the plane and have never used a knife. It just seemed so easy and 
everyone there, wife, kids, friends, brother, all had to take a turn.
It is so fun with no wrist fatigue. I just had to fight off my wife for my turns.
I bought the plane from Maxant with a 3100P. What a joy!
Processed about 100 frames and got about 30 gallons.
From what I've seen I'm glad I got the plane.

Stan


----------



## max2

" I bought the plane from Maxant with a 3100P."
Obviously there would be some warming of the honey - much? It is an issue for me to keep the honey as little affected by heat as possible. thanks


----------



## nunarr

sure looks great, are they heated ? haven't seen any in NZ


----------



## Nephidoc

max2 said:


> " I bought the plane from Maxant with a 3100P."
> Obviously there would be some warming of the honey - much? It is an issue for me to keep the honey as little affected by heat as possible. thanks


The plane is quite hot.
I turn it off after a couple frames because it actually starts to caramelize
some of the honey that gets on the heating element.

The frame your uncapping doesn't seem to get hot or even warm really.

The cappings are a different matter. Some of the capping wax with honey
builds up in the plane at times and it gets very warm (hot)... but smells fantastic.
This eventually falls into the tank and that pre-heated honey gets filtered through my capping tank. 

Until you mentioned it that fact never even entered my mind. Is that a big issue?

Stan


----------



## max2

Nephidoc - " The plane is quite hot." The same of course can be an issue with an electric knife. I over-ride the thermostate by switching off manually and I rarely get the honey to caramelise.
Is it a problem? Raw honey should not get heated ( never above 40 C) or it is believed that some of the beneficial qualities of the honey are destroyed.
Some mechanised methods of uncapping ( eg the side winder or the Maxant chain driven unit) use no heat. I see no heat as an advantage.


----------



## SweetThing

There are two versions of the maxant plane 110 volt and 220 volt. How do i know which one I need and is one maybe cooler than the other?


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

I think the two voltage alternatives are offered to give you an option depending on your power supply. However, Jake from Maxant (a member on Beesource) is quite responsive and helpful. If you give him a call, email, or PM, he will answer. I bought a Maxant uncapper 110v. and am happy with it.


----------



## MAXANT

The 220 version is sold primarily to our friends across the pond and to a few Canucks fans in the great north (god bless the BRUINS!). 110 will suffice for your needs.
As stated, they do get hot and there is a little bit of a learning curve to them. I also advise practicing on a few frames that arent capped to get the feel for it.
Its a great tool, but not for everyone.


----------



## Ted n Ms

I like mine a lot.


----------



## max2

Ted n Ms said:


> I like mine a lot.


I like to revive this discussion. I'm still with my Electric Knife but thinking about a planner again. Would love to see one in action on a FS frame - any new experiences? Thanks


----------

